# Cat afraid of the dark?



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Please can anyone tell me if cats can be afraid of the dark? We have just had a male Persian from the cats action trust, he is 12.5 years old, he is lovely but he howls at night and keeps us awake, has anyone any experience of this?


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry i have never heard of this.
I would have thought the howling was from his insecurity from where he was before


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome i dont know about this either but could you maybe get a night light if you think thats what it is


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If he is alone at night,it may be that he wants company,and feels insecure as he was probably used to other cats around


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

No he's not alone, I have two other cats although it is very early days and they aren't mixing as such yet, but hubby slept with him last night and hardly got a wink!!

Thanks for replying


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you have him in the bedroom with you or is he locked out of your room?

If it is the latter, then he could be feeling lonely and a bit frightened. Also, how long have you had him? He might be needing time to get properly settled in. If you don't already have one, maybe you could look at getting a feliway plug-in to help him relax and settle.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, no he's not locked out of the bedroom, I'll try the feliway trouble is living in Jersey it takes time to get things,


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think he is insecure in his new surroundings.
Did the trust have any information as to where he came from, and under what conditions he lived there?


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

When I got my male, I made sure I got him on a weekend as I knew I was going to get a sleepless first night. Wasn't too bad in the end once I let him have the run of the bedroom and landing. By the second night he had settled so I got a good sleep for monday morning.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> I think he is insecure in his new surroundings.
> Did the trust have any information as to where he came from, and under what conditions he lived there?


Yes he had been there for quite a while after previously having 3 other homes, he seemed confident there, but think it is early days and have a give it time, he's so lovely friendly and docile, just wondered about the dark as he seemed to settle a bit as dawn came,


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Wiz201 said:


> When I got my male, I made sure I got him on a weekend as I knew I was going to get a sleepless first night. Wasn't too bad in the end once I let him have the run of the bedroom and landing. By the second night he had settled so I got a good sleep for monday morning.


Yes he has the run of the house, think it is insecurity, he was at Cat action trust a couple of months, and I guess got into their routine, it is always busy and quite noisy there with the other cats, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Was he in a cage at night while at the trust?
He may find an enclosure more protected, if that's what he is used to.
Maybe give him a pen and leave the door open, so he can retreat if he feels like it...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Was he in a cage at night while at the trust?
> He may find an enclosure more protected, if that's what he is used to.
> Maybe give him a pen and leave the door open, so he can retreat if he feels like it...


*Or even a box just turned on it's side with a pillow inside it.

Like this....










Cats love the feeling of being enclosed so this may be all he needs to chill a bit at night. 

I have several boxes around the place - some on their side and some upright - and at least 3 cats sleep in them on a regular basis. One other cat has a play cube which he sleeps in at all times.  This is it when a squatter moved in.....  You can see the throw I have put over it to keep it cosy. 








*


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

One of mine does this when her kittens leave for new homes. It's them telling you that they're unhappy and need reassurance. Try just talking to him softly when he yells, and if he keeps going, go and get him, pick him up, snuggle him and take him to bed with you. Repeat this each time and, Ok, you'll get hardly any sleep for the first couple of times, but when he realises you're not alone and are in the bed (this is why it's important to take him back there with you each time), over time he'll understand where you are when you call him, and will learn to self sooth by joinng you on hte bed to reassure himself.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> Was he in a cage at night while at the trust?
> He may find an enclosure more protected, if that's what he is used to.
> Maybe give him a pen and leave the door open, so he can retreat if he feels like it...


No they all live in a conservatory at our cat action trust, I could try putting him in with my daughter and close the door see if that works,


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

The only thing is I can't take him into bed a is have a 16 year old who demands that space so think the best thing is to put him in with my daughter(20) so he will get her attention, we've only had him a few days so fingers crossed it will sort out soon, do you know if the Persian breed are particularly sensitive to change?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wouldn't your 16 year old tolerate him then? Shutting him in will work in the short term, but eventually, he's going to get the run of the house and she'll have to do what I've suggested to let him know that wherever he is, he needs to find his way back to the bed.

I'd say that Persians are particularly sensitive to change, yes. They're quiet, undemanding cats who put a lot of store in their environment and, instead of asking for what they want, they expect their people to know it. If something changes or they're unhappy, I find that they tend to bottle it up until it gets too much for them. Not knowing how to ask for things in the normal cat way, they yowl and cry at night time when it all gets too much for them. 9 times out of 10, all they need to soothe them is a kind word, a gentle cuddle, and teaching how they can get what they want, as they obviously don't know how to get it for themselves right now. It really is the softly softly approach with the Persian. They never really lose that baby need to feel that their human really loves them and will try and work out what's bothering them.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you,that's very usefull info, he is gorgeous and we love him already what an amazing breed, fingers crossed,


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Some great advice from those with huge experience of Persian cats, so i certainly wont disagree, but will just mention that night howling can be a sign of Hyperthyroid or high Blood pressure.
If he does not settle down with the reassurance techniques suggested previously it would be worth mentioning this habit to the vet....maybe you were planning on taking him along to them to register anyway, so mention it then.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for your advice,yes my 16yr old has hypertension and howls sometimes but not all night, it is only day 3 so will monitor it closely and mention it to the vet if it does not ease,

Thanks for your time


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's always worth mentioning, PP. I just didn't as he's only new to the household and it's likely anxiety.

Lilly, if you ever want Persian specific help, then pleas do get in touch with me. I own, show and breed Persians, or, more correctly put, I live and breathe Persians!


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

carly87 said:


> It's always worth mentioning, PP. I just didn't as he's only new to the household and it's likely anxiety.
> 
> Lilly, if you ever want Persian specific help, then pleas do get in touch with me. I own, show and breed Persians, or, more correctly put, I live and breathe Persians!


Thanks so much for your reply and offer of advice, I've never owned a Persian, Teddy is gorgeous and I am smitten, they seem a very sensitive breed but so docile, he is a real gent with my two elderly girls 15and16 years and just walks away if they hiss at him,is this typical? unfortunately he hasn't been very well cared for and has been shaved on his underside, I have bought a comb, any grooming tips please?

With thanks for your time


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

carly87 said:


> It's always worth mentioning, PP. I just didn't as he's only new to the household and it's likely anxiety.
> 
> Lilly, if you ever want Persian specific help, then pleas do get in touch with me. I own, show and breed Persians, or, more correctly put, I live and breathe Persians!


Sorry to be thick but what is PP please?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lilly27green said:


> Sorry to be thick but what is PP please?


Carly was referring to, PP = Paddypaws, the previous poster


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Carly was referring to, PP = Paddypaws, the previous poster


Thank you, new to this!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

The more you post, the more you will get used to it 


Am sure Carly will be along soon to give you some good grooming tips! I have 2 persians, Molly hates being groomed  but Manny (who I got from Carly) is a dream .... Carly shows her cats, so knows everything!


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> The more you post, the more you will get used to it
> 
> Am sure Carly will be along soon to give you some good grooming tips! I have 2 persians, Molly hates being groomed  but Manny (who I got from Carly) is a dream .... Carly shows her cats, so knows everything!


Your cats look gorgeous, love the pic of them touching noses, Teddy is lovely think it will take a long time for his fur to grow back though where he's been shaved, he looks quite comical like a mini standard poodle!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Carly knows everything? I'll never, ever, ever let you, or anyone else for that matter, forget you said that!!

Ok, Lilly, for a Persian, you need a comb with teeth no more than 10 to the inch. You also need a slicker brush and, if he's got a very big coat, a brush with a wider wire bristle. Maybe someone could link one for me? Just to let you know, I'm blind, so although I can describe the brushes to you, I can't find them on the net from pictures. My comb is just a basic comb, well, it's not as I got it from one of the show stands, but all you need is a basic one. Try and choose one that doesn't have sharp ends on the teeth as these can scratch and hurt the skin. The slicker is a brush with very close set wire bristles that all have a kink in them. You can get some with balls on the end and some without. The ones without give a very, very silky perfection to a finish, the ones with balls on will pull loose hair from the coat much better, so it depends what you want.

The wider wire brush is a double sided pet brush. One side has really soft bristles and is totally useless, but the other side has straight metal bristles on a cushioned pad. These are brilliant at raking through a big coat.

This advice is given with the idea that he tolerates grooming. If he doesn't, then you will need to use treats, but I'll explain that more in another post if he's difficult.

Start with the wide wire brush and brush with the grain of the furr from head to tail. This begins the coat separation process. Next, use your comb to comb in the same direction. This further separates the coat and lifts out loads of dead hair. Don't panic when it comes away in handfuls. It will initially until you settle into a grooming routine that his coat can respond to.

Next, change direction and comb against the grain of the furr, from tail to head. Take the coat in small secrions beginning at the head and working backwards. By the time you get to his rump, the whole coat should be lying the wrong way, and you will be able to do big, long strokes with the comb. This is essential as you will now be right down to his undercoat and stripping out all that dead hair deep in the coat itself. You will get loads out this way.

Finally, finish with your slicker brush. Run it through the coat the wrong way first. This pulls out the fine dead hairs on the surface that you've brought up with your comb. Lastly, take the coat in sections again. Using your slicker on the tips only, or your comb a little deeper down, flick the coat up and away from the body. This creates the puff ball look and helps the coat stay separated for longer.

You can also put a little talc in his roots and comb it through when you're working from tail to head with your comb. This keeps the hairs separated, reduces static and prevents matting. It's great for bums and tums to keep them matt free.

Be very gentle when grooming his tummy as the sensation will be odd to him because he has no coat there, and you could easily hurt his skin.

You're going to need to bath him at some point too I'm afraid. Persians need it. Again, more information will come if/when you ask for it.

Hope that helped a little!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Also forgot to mention that if you're anywhere close to Oxfordshire, you're more than welcome to come down and I can give you a hands on grooming lesson on a girl with one of the biggest coats I've ever seen! If you can groom her, you can groom anything!

It's typical for them to be non-confrontational, yes. In my small house, i have 4, 3 of them entire girls, and there's only one who has spats with the others, but that's because she's very, very hormonal. neutered Peraisns are just like huge flumps! They're the perfect cats to have with older furries. Even the kittens are respectful. One of mine went to live with a 12 year old and a half blind, mostly deaf 19 year old. While she runs around like a loon with the 12 year old, she will be very, very gentle and respectful of the old girl and just goes to her when she wants a cuddle and a nap. They really are an incredibly sensitive, emotional breed, and although they will settle into almost any household, they will only do so when they know they've got a good, supportive bond with their owners.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Carly, thank you so much for all that, he quite likes to be groomed so that is a plus for us, the bathing will probably wait until we are more into our routines!! I don't think he has ever had a good home, and consequently has wandered a lot, I have bought him a harness and hope to be able to take him out on that soon, his temperament is amazing,just hope we can get him settled at night too,

I live in Jersey in the Channel islands but if ever I am in Oxfordshire I would love to accept the grooming lesson invite,

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Lilly27green said:


> Sorry to be thick but what is PP please?





Jenny1966 said:


> Carly was referring to, PP = Paddypaws, the previous poster





Lilly27green said:


> Thank you, new to this!





Jenny1966 said:


> The more you post, the more you will get used to it


We quite often refer to members by initials if they have longer username.

So I'm called MB, Jiskefet is JK, PaddyPaws is PP and so on.

I can see you being LillyG before too long. 

.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Almost as good as Ali G!

Lilly, sounds like you'll have a nice easy time of grooming him then. A harness is a fab idea if he wants to go out, as he really can't be left to wander on his own, but it sounds like you know that already. Have a look at the Mynwood ones. They're relaly escape proof and made to measure. They don't cost the earth, and if you email Maria and tell her it's for a Persian, she'll make them with the hook part of the velcro facing out so it won't catch his coat or his tummy.

There's a cat show coming up in Jersey soon, the only one all year. might be worth you having a look on the GCCF website and popping along for a visit. There will be Persian breeders there. I don't know who's going, and there's nout as queer as show folk sometimes, particularly the Persian lot, but if you ask, one of them may show you how to groom. Everyone's methods are different though, so don't be surprised if they show you a different way to what I've already described.


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Carly, I have a friend and neighbour who shows her two Abbysinnians so expect she will know when the show is on, thanks for the tip about the harness too,

Hope to chat to you soon and thanks Its been a big learning curve this week!!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a problem! I'm usually loitering with intent on the forums, so if you give me a shout, I'll do my best to help!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Not a problem! *I'm usually loitering within tent* on the forums, so if you give me a shout, I'll do my best to help!


We keep trying to get Carly out of her tent but to no avail She is very attached to it!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> We keep trying to get Carly out of her tent but to no avail She is very attached to it!!!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That'll be the ropes you've used to keep me tractable... They do sorta get in the way!


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Carly,

Just wanted to ask you a question if I may, we had a much better night with our new Persian Teddy last night, due I think to using feliway, do Persians usually zonk out and sleep for hour upon hour in the day too? My other cats are oldies 15 and 16 so do sleep a lot, he is no spring chicken at 12 nearly 13,but just wondered if you could offer any advice,

Thanks very much


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lilly, they're lazy sods! They can easily sleep 16 hours a day, and then some as they age. It's totally normal and I'd not worry at all. Just means you've got longer to subject him to cuddle torture. Win win!


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Carly, he must be sleepin 18ish and snoring well too, we adore him already and it's not been a week yet, 

Thanks for your time

Take care


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Seems to me Teddy has landed on his furry paws and is starting to realize he has found his forever home.....
He is one very lucky kitty.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No problem at all! Can you imagine sharing a bed with 4 little snoring piggies? And then a heap of kittens on top of that whenever I have them around!


----------



## Lilly27green (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes thanks and hope so, 

Thanks for your time


----------

